# Chicken coop - but roof problem



## Rob_H (21 Aug 2007)

My frsit big project but I seem to have come across a design floor. I have built the coop using 25mm t&g including on the roof but the roof is leaking - it would appear to be coming in through the joints in the t&g. I have used a sealant - brown stuff as used on window frames and put a small thin baton on the outside over the joint but no luck. Still getting in. I can't use felt as red mites that bite the chickens causing illness burrow underneath it - so the accepted knowledge seems to be never felt a chicken coop. Any ideas as the hens are arriving soon so unless I buy them an umbrella each.....


----------



## paulm (21 Aug 2007)

Getting them an umbrella each Rob is just being plain silly, how on earth would they hold them ?

Get them a so'wester each instead and tie them on under their chins of course :shock: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers, Paul  

(who used to keep chickens and had a similar henhouse but doesn't know the answer to this one  )


----------



## DomValente (21 Aug 2007)

Cedar shingles perhaps.

Dom


----------



## OllyK (21 Aug 2007)

Bit late now, but I might have been tempted to put Tyvec under the T&G to provide the water seal.


----------



## Rob_H (21 Aug 2007)

DomValente":1ow9lmka said:


> Cedar shingles perhaps.
> 
> Dom



Umm, like the idea but not sure if I can incorporate that into the design at this late stage.


----------



## llangatwgnedd (21 Aug 2007)

Posh cowb,

What about a sheet of marine ply for the roof?





> I can't use felt as red mites that bite the chickens causing illness burrow underneath it



We'll miss the qualities of good old cresote.

Cheers


----------



## Rob_H (21 Aug 2007)

That was my fall back plan but I'm trying to do it without spoiling the look of the roof. Not sure if that's possible though.


----------



## DomValente (21 Aug 2007)

Why not, you've even got fixing battens up.

Dom


----------



## Rob_H (21 Aug 2007)

True - will have to price them up. Never used them before though.


----------



## DomValente (21 Aug 2007)

No fair, you didn't mention price, suggest you sit down first  

Dom


----------



## Rob_H (21 Aug 2007)

DomValente":1ocwf331 said:


> No fair, you didn't mention price, suggest you sit down first
> 
> Dom



Arrgggh!


----------



## DomValente (21 Aug 2007)

Reckon you should get away with about £120.00 including nails and ridge.

Try these people http://www.ajsmith.uk.com they are very helpful.

Dom


----------



## johnemtee (21 Aug 2007)

Hi Rob
How about grooving a piece of WBP ply as per your back door on the somerset swamps.
Or try the T&G vertical.
Looks good tho.


----------



## Rob_H (21 Aug 2007)

Feeling homesick, John!! Like the idea!!!! rather not pay £120 if I can help it as this project's budget has already spiralled out of control. Will email you a link to our new website...


----------



## Rob_H (21 Aug 2007)

johnemtee":1fc5z10q said:


> Looks good tho.


 Had a good teacher....


----------



## llangatwgnedd (21 Aug 2007)

> rather not pay £120 if I can help



Oh well, corrugated iron then. :?


----------



## paulm (21 Aug 2007)

I think our version hen house didn't use the normal tongue and groove proportions but had more of a wider overlapping rebate instead that shed the water better.

Not much help now that you've built it though, sorry !

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## OLD (22 Aug 2007)

Lets face it the t&g is running the wrong way on the roof and when we think of roof construction it must allow for some small movement tiles and felt/shingles do this.So redo t&g with wider battens to cover joints and use flexible mastic but still not guaranteed waterproof or see if you can get some galv. steel sheet to cover the existing arrangement fix with clout nails and it could be painted.One final thought are there any high tech 'felts' that will not harbour the mites.
The joint between roofs still look like a problem though, may be some rubber could solve it but it may be a maintenance issue.


----------



## newbieblyth (22 Aug 2007)

OK a subject I know a little about. When researching the construction of my coop the perceived wisdom was to use Onduline sheeting at the roof material as you didn't suffer the problems of Red Mites. This is my effort:











Now how you would adapt your construction I'm not usre but perhaps you fix the Onduline direct to your existing roof and I think there are Ridge pieces available - but since I went with a single slope I'm not sure.

In terms of mites they are a bit of an occupational hazzard, last year (which was our first year) we didn't see one, this year we had a major attack and they were a pain to get rid of - blow torch was the most effective!! What I did do and may be wise in your case was seal all the internal T&G joints on the walls as they were hiding in there and anothe product which seems to have worked is Durmatix and it may be worth treating the house with it first before you get the chicks in.

The other thing I couldn't spot on your coop was any ventilation - but perhaps it is on a side I couldn't see.

All the best

Andrew


----------



## beech1948 (22 Aug 2007)

Hi,
I think that your best bet would be to cover with Onduline corrugated sheets. Onduline is available almost everywhere. I last bought some from B&Q Reading for 7.99 per sheet of about 6ft by 3.5ft.

Main extra cost is from the special screws to hold it down and the ridge pieces but you won't need many.

regards
Alan


----------



## herdsman (22 Aug 2007)

Hi guys,

If you keep chickens you will get a visit from red mites and the best way to keep them at bay is to clean the coop with Jeyes fluid and dust the birds with red mite powder.

I converted a corner of a 2,000 square foot barn to house 24 birds and they still get mites, some years there are non and some years there are no end.

Back to the wood thing...very nice chicken houses.


----------



## DaveL (22 Aug 2007)

Hi Herdsman,

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ProShop (22 Aug 2007)

How about using deep feather edge boards ?.

When you say you can't use felt, do you mean the mineral roofers underfelt ?


----------



## devonwoody (23 Aug 2007)

Actually turning the coup on its side.

The timber would then be running in the correct direction.

Chicks might be a bit disorientated and go off the lay for a while.

Houston we have got a problem.


----------



## devonwoody (23 Aug 2007)

Now sincerely trying to help with your problem.

How about putting a bricks at the two corners on the right hand end or left (of your picture). This might encourage the rain/water to run off faster.


----------



## Beech Boy (23 Aug 2007)

Hi Rob,
Another problem that you have created for yourself is the hinge in the roof. This will have to be taken into account when choosing the covering. 
The best option seems to be felt and find some other way of stopping the red mites. A pvc flap/flashing may waterproof the hinge. Good luck as the rest of the job seems tip top!
Regards, Beech Boy


----------



## Rob_H (28 Aug 2007)

Umm, should really work off plans. Borrowed a design - looking at a picture - from a chicken coop company - but didn't fully think it through. D'oh! Thanks for all of your advice - will have to think this through.


----------



## Rob_H (28 Aug 2007)

FelderMan":3mfbupo2 said:


> How about using deep feather edge boards ?.
> 
> When you say you can't use felt, do you mean the mineral roofers underfelt ?



Having a look at featherboards at the moment - by felt I mean shed roofing felt type stuff...


----------



## Rob_H (28 Aug 2007)

Beech Boy":gli4adef said:


> Hi Rob,
> Another problem that you have created for yourself is the hinge in the roof.
> Regards, Beech Boy


 On that note anyone know what the hinge on this coop is called - trying a quick design change and see if it can be incorporated. Need to get a couple asap as chickens arriving soon and Mrs H is very anxious


----------



## DomValente (28 Aug 2007)

I believe those are cranked hinges.

Dom


----------



## DaveL (28 Aug 2007)

Take a look at these they call then storm proof hinges


----------



## Rob_H (29 Aug 2007)

Thanks - just ordered a pair.


----------



## seaco (30 Aug 2007)

johnemtee":2jmwno8t said:


> Hi Rob
> How about grooving a piece of WBP ply as per your back door on the somerset swamps.
> Or try the T&G vertical.
> Looks good tho.



Taunton eh! John I'm in Minehead... :wink:


----------



## angielily18 (25 Aug 2010)

I am more preferred to corrugated metal sheets for a roof. It is lighter and easier to nail to the roof frame.


----------



## billybuntus (25 Aug 2010)

Beech Boy":36flpwrr said:


>



This one looks like a good solution and cheap to boot!


----------



## dadiy (26 Aug 2010)

Have you considered using roofing slates, you should be able to pick them up at the reclaim yard for under £1 each.

Altjhough not too sure how that would work with the hindges.


----------



## Bkn (26 Aug 2010)

We got chickens a few months ago and looked at wooden coops but eventually decided to spend a bit extra on a plastic one - specifically an Eglu:






http://www.omlet.co.uk/products_service ... %20Classic

No red mite problems + it's really easy to clean and access.

Doesn't really help you with your problem but might be interesting for anyone else who is considering getting some (or if you get any more in the future and decide against building another).


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (26 Aug 2010)

Perspex? 

Then you can hopefully keep the look of the roof, without undoing loads of work?

Just my two cents. _Dan


----------



## Dibs-h (26 Aug 2010)

Bkn":11famzzk said:


> We got chickens a few months ago and looked at wooden coops but eventually decided to spend a bit extra on a plastic one - specifically an Eglu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have foxes in the neighbourhood - are they fox proof?


----------



## Bkn (26 Aug 2010)

Yeah, bottom of the wire cage goes parallel to the floor for about 20cm. If the ground's flat then it's ok on its own, if not you can put tent pegs or bricks on it where it isn't flush to the ground.


----------



## PeterBassett (27 Aug 2010)

That Omlet site is very good. I'm quite tempted myself!


----------



## Benchwayze (27 Aug 2010)

If you used cedar shingles (Not cheep!) surely you would only have to modify the ridge and maybe have them overhang the gables. 

Is the water getting in through the roof hinge though? 


I like eggs as fresh as they can be and I thought about rescuing some battery hens, but SWIMBO isn't keen. Would solve a lot of recycling problems though when I made the daily 'mash'! 

John


----------

